# Surviving an F2 Tornado



## Worewren (Jul 12, 2004)

Just returned from a 11 day camping trip. Monday July 5th at 6 pm in the morning we awoke to our RS21 rocking and rolling and I do not mean musically. A large branch hit the top of the rear side and at the same time we could here a roar similar to a train coming throught the camp ground. No warning and no time to find cover other than head for the bathroom and hold on. In a few minutes it all became calm but as we stepped out of the trailer most of the camp sites around us a servere damage. Later news cast said that seventy mile an hour straight lines winds and an F2 class tornado had gone through the Truman State Park. 1 person lost his life and as many as 65 were injured. Although we had been covered by falling limb and leaves the Outback came through with only minor scratches. They do build them tough but I wouldn't want to test it again.
Warren


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Whoa, glad you are all ok, Warren.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Gald to hear you made it through with only minor scratches. We carry a weather radio on our TT for that very reason. However we forget to get it out more times then not. We really need to get better at that.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

And I thought I had some rough camping weather! Glad everything was ok for you. Welcome!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Zoinks! Glad to hear you're all okay.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad to hear everyone, and the Outback made it through the storm.

Tim


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

What an experience-glad everyone was okay.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow is the word!!! We are glad you are ok, The good thing about California is we dont get to many tornados, Thank Goodness!!


----------

